# How long will it take to get rid od Gastritis?



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi.I have gastritis, and on Nexium. How long will it take to go?..or at least I will feel better?Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For me I felt better the first couple of days and it took like 3-5 months to heal up.But the first medication I tried (Nexium) was the right one for me.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Did you have any side effects?. Were you on it for 5 months?Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I had no side effects.I took the drug for about 5 months and then was able to go off and the stomach stayed OK.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

You are both so fortunate that you have these great meds available these days. I suffered for many months with each episode in the '70s and '80s then Tagamet came along and the discovery of the bacteria so antibiotics, then the newest meds. Wait a minute, I'm the fortunate one; I haven't had a bad case of gastritis in years! Hugs to all of you who are suffering from it now.Cathy


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiAnyone else?I wounldnt say I was so fortunate to have this. i have lost my job, and In pain most days, even on meds.Fiona


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Fiona, I'm so sorry to hear newer meds haven't helped your stomach. I too had to stop working due to medical issues, IBS with frequent,unpredictable,bad diarrhea being one of them. After working at least parttime for over 40years, it feels strange to not be, even though it's been 2 years. I am grateful to not have to fear each day what might happen at my job. I can remember those years when, besides diarrhea, I also had terribe gastritis pain. I was hospitalized sometimes for weeks, once for malnutrition when I got down to only 90lbs. Xrays, lab, endoscopies always showed the trouble and it took months to improve much. I wonder if things might have been better for me if the current drugs had been available. But, maybe not, since they aren't helping you. But about my job loss, at least in my case, I was approved for permanent SSDisability, so finally have some income again and in Sept, my Medicare starts up. I'm already 60, so was fortunate to have had the ability to have had a satisfying and rewarding career, though parttime gave me no benefits ie pension, 401K, so what I get on disability is it for me... but at least I have that. How to get money for basics is stressful, but if you are young, it's more than just that. I know you want a life of normal life experiences and making friends and memories at a job/career is part of that. It's pretty hard to do that when you're in pain and stuck at home. If things look like this may go on awhile for you, consider getting trained for something by online courses; it'll be a good start for later when you recover and having goals help our emotional well-being too. It's just a thought. If the internet had been available during some of my lengthier medical leaves, I could've prepared for a different specialty in my line of work; one that I could do on my own schedule or from home so life wouldn't have been quite so hard for me. Don't give up, maybe for you it will just take longer for the Nexium to "kick in" and start working. Many drugs are like that, for example, I've read that Zoloft takes weeks, and I know, from experience(+the literature), that many rheumatoid arthritis meds take at least 2-3 or more months for any improvements in symptoms to start. The methotrexate I'm on now took at least 8months for me to notice my hands could finally zip, button my own clothes again...(try having diarrhea without functioning hands-yikes!)Anyway, read the literature to see how long it might take to start easing off the pain, and keep your dr informed; maybe he'll try something else. And, I'm sure you know this, but eat small amounts, and often enough to get calories and nutrition or you'll be in worse trouble, like I was. I was kind of embarrassed to have malnutrition in a happy, supportive and loving home in middle-income family suburbs. Cuddle any living thing in your house, talk to your plants... whatever helps you feel loved and needed..... after people who love you, a dog is the best!Cathy


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiI suffered from gastritis to verying levels of severity since childhood to a couple of years ago. 23 odd years. mine came and went as it wanted. PPI drugs i found to be a waste of time and while i was taking them on i had a constant headache as well. but not everyone has side effects. my dad took them for years and diddnt suffer any, not even the common ones.CheersIan


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ian - how did you get rid of your gastritis?..or at least the pain to ease. what did you take?I'm on lansprozole now.been for a week.Cathy - thanks for your story.Fiona


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Its a very long story but to cut it short i took a targeted probiotic suppliment, serious diet change put together by a naturopath, and a raft of antioxidents and acids.cheersIan


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have repaired a very long standing case of indigestion>gastritis>GERD with flavonoid supplementation. It seems to address the inflammation that I have been creating for years and years. Other than a few cases of normal indigestion that passes through without additional meds, this has been non-existent since 1998.Mark


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ian - What targeted probiotic suppliment did you take and antioxidents and acids?Mark - what are flavonoid supplementation?Fiona


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

The probiotics where a strain of the bifidus family thati had to culture myself as they are not widely available over the counter. to be honest they are a pretty obscure strain. it also all but completely put a stop to my IBS as well as other things. The antioxidents are very similar to the stuff that mark takes. if you want to go down teh road of probiotics, try a few and see how you feel. it can take some time to find ones that you get along with because no two people are the same.cheersIan


----------

